# Do you think that prawns are insects or good tucker or both?



## .   1

G'day culturer@s,
I saw some young African men being taught how to cook in Australia.  These young men came from a very dry country with no access to the ocean.
They were wandering around the supermarket and were most disgusted when they came to the seafood section and saw prawns.
"They eat insects!?!?!" was the immediate reaction.

I have never considered this.  I know that prawns look somewhat like cockroaches or insect larvae.

The young men tried to eat cooked prawns but I think that most wound up in the bucket.  They seemed to have a deep inbuilt cultural aversion to a food that most Aussies consider to be a delicacy.

Are prawns and shellfish considered to be good tucker or rubbish in your neck o' the woods?


----------



## Victoria32

. said:


> G'day culturer@s,
> I saw some young African men being taught how to cook in Australia.  These young men came from a very dry country with no access to the ocean.
> They were wandering around the supermarket and were most disgusted when they came to the seafood section and saw prawns.
> "They eat insects!?!?!" was the immediate reaction.
> 
> I have never considered this.  I know that prawns look somewhat like cockroaches or insect larvae.
> 
> The young men tried to eat cooked prawns but I think that most wound up in the bucket.  They seemed to have a deep inbuilt cultural aversion to a food that most Aussies consider to be a delicacy.
> 
> Are prawns and shellfish considered to be good tucker or rubbish in your neck o' the woods?


A delicacy, definitely! Mmmm, expensive, but. 
I even like oysters and my sons' comments on oysters had better not be written down.
Eels, though and kina, you can keep them!

Vicky


----------



## Mate

. said:


> Are prawns and shellfish considered to be good tucker or rubbish in your neck o' the woods?


 
I've spent a good deal of time just to understand the above quoted phrase (think that we are even now, Robert). 

According to this article from Wiki, Crustacea and Hexapoda (insects and allies) are sister groups. Studies using DNA sequences were used to demonstrate how closely related those groups are.

But in order to answer your (for me hard to understand) question, prawns and shellfish are considered all but rubbish here (Argentina). Those are delicacies that just a few fortunate and/or wealthy people can afford.

Regards - Mateamargo


----------



## Kelly B

What an interesting shift in perspective.... They're a delicacy here.
Further south, so are crayfish/crawfish, which look like miniature lobsters, but are also known as....
mudbugs.


----------



## .   1

The best shellfish I have eaten is called a Balmain Bug which looks like a large slater and lives in the mud at the bottom of Sydney Harbour.

.,,


----------



## danielfranco

Well, in my country of origin, seafood and shellfish are very much appreciated. After all, we have a country that has a long coastal line on the Atlantic, the Gulf of Mexico, and the Caribbean. So yeah, they are good tucker. Me likee.

But the truth (and I guess few people dwell on this) is that crustaceans are anthropods. So, if the Earth had been a smaller planet with a much smaller gravitational well, the regular insects on land would have evolved to be about the size of lobsters and crabs.
Maybe lice and spiders would be their equivalent. I wonder if they'd taste just as good. Hmmm!!
Who's up for a flea cocktail?


----------



## don maico

I absoluteley love shellfish , In fact my very favourite dish is none other than Fruit de mer or Seafood platter crab lobster prawns, langoustes, mussels winkles, clams, oysters washed down with a nice glass or three of fussy pussy (Pouilly fuisse) Yum!
I think us Brits dont eat enough seafoood which is odd considering we are surrounded by seas but prawns are popular here. Mind you what passes for prawns here would be called shrimps in other parts for they are rather small. The larger ones are called Dublin Bay prawns or scampi or langoustines ( France)


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

This interesting.  Both Mexico and Argentina have extensive coastlines .... but Mate and Daniel are talking about very different perspectives on shellfish.

When it comes to small freshwater crustaceans, we're restricted to crayfish in Canada.  They don't appear in stores, either, which means that if you like crayfish you have to do your own trapping.  You don't see prawns in the supermarkets either - shrimp is as close as we get.  

One of my happiest memories is of an evening spearing prawns with some Marquesan friends in Hiva Oa.  Actually, my aim is lousy; I held the light and _they _speared the prawns.  Dinner was wild pig, breadfruit and frigate bird, all baked together in an earth oven; we had the prawns for dessert.  Heaven!


----------



## cuchuflete

. said:


> The best shellfish I have eaten is called a Balmain Bug which looks like a large slater and lives in the mud at the bottom of Sydney Harbour.
> 
> .,,



We eat all sorts of things that come out of the harbor bottom, and enjoy them.  The ones that
are less appetizing get sent to Washington, D.C., where they make speeches.  

Local shrimp are very small, ridiculously inexpensive, and very tasty.  Lobster and shellfish are abundant, reasonable in price, and very tasty.   Tourist who come for the lobster, shrimp and shellfish are abundant, overpriced and....an acquired taste.  Being higher up the food chain doesn't necessarily improve flavor.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

This reminds me of the geoduck (pronounced gooey-duck), a giant clam on the Pacific coast.

It looks decidedly phallic, and apparently refined tastes around Vancouver and Victoria (this makes sense, given the monarch who bestowed her name on the city) dictated that women not go out on the beaches when the geoducks were waving at them from the tidal flats.  If you were a woman with a craving for geoducks, you sent out the men of the family.


----------



## ireney

Slightly misquoting T. Prachett, Greeks drink anything they can put in a bucket and eat anything that cannot crawl out of one so yes, prawns, shrimps etc are considered a delicacy thought prawns, being tiny are also often used as fish-bait.


----------



## TRG

Here in Louisiana we eat lots of shrimp and we also use them for fish bait. However, we also eat other aquatic creatures which resemble insects even more than shrimp. I am referring to crayfish (we call'em crawfish) and blue crab. If you'd ever gone crabbing and tried to pick up a live crab, then you would better understand the origin of the word "crabby".


----------



## sarcie

Definitely "good tucker" where I'm from! 
The West of Ireland has an abundance of extremely delicious shellfish and the oyster festival in Clarenbridge is a huge draw every year. And yes, I can verify that oysters and Guinness go surprisingly well together! 
I never thought about the relationship between prawns and insects - even as a child, prawns were a favourite and I never thought twice about pulling the legs right off and digging in. 
A lot of shellfish (oysters, Dublin Bay prawns) are priced right out of my budget, but I'll let you in on a secret - popping down to the beach with a bucket, gathering up the biggest cockles and mussels you can find and making your dinner by popping them into a big vat of boiling water is delicious and free!  
I miss the sea.


----------



## Bridgita

I love shrimp! (mmm garlic shrimp scampi mmmmmm) It is the only seafood that I eat, but it is kind of gross that they are called "the roaches of the sea." I don't think it's too expensive around here, but lobster and crab are more pricey.

I've spent a good deal of time just to understand the above quoted phrase >>>>>>>And don't worry Mateamargo, I didn't know the whole "good tucker/rubbish" expression either!!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

. said:


> Are prawns and shellfish considered to be good tucker or rubbish in your neck o' the woods?


I'm still trying to figure out what the heck are prawns (_cigala _rings no bell for me, sorry), but shellfish & whatever seafood are very appreciated over here. Lobster and similars are the most expensive ones, while oysters and similars are somewhat cheaper.

There's no living thing taken from the sea that we don't cook and eat here, either as a delicacy or as a "common man's food". Well, perhaps seaweed and sea urchins, but even in some restaurants...


----------



## danielfranco

Miss VS, here in the States, the "prawns" are the big-ass shrimp (12-count: that is, twelve or less in each pound!! Big critters...)


----------



## Mate

I was introduced to Cigalas and Prawns by Google Images. 

Nice to meet you! My name is Mateamargo and I'm getting ready to eat you both. Would you prefer to boil in water or chill on ice?

Time for lunch, see you later - Mate


----------



## GEmatt

. said:


> Are prawns and shellfish considered to be good tucker or rubbish in your neck o' the woods?


Heheh, one man's meat is another man's poison!
The comparison between prawns and insects never even occurred to me...howzat for cultural conditioning? They're definitely considered "good tucker" over here. I think it's their larger brothers and sisters, lobsters and the like, that are considered more as delicacies, and are generally pricier, too, as has been mentioned.

Funny, in a way. Larvae and (real) insects are eaten in parts of Africa, too, so I wonder that they were so surprised. I understand the reaction, though; when living in Taiwan, I was presented with a plate of chickens' feet - claws and all. Didn't have the stomach for it.
GEmatt


----------



## .   1

Sorry about the 'good tucker/rubbish' confusion.
I translate just about all of the idioms that I think in when I am aware that I use them but prawns and the phrase 'good tucker' is so intertwined that it slipped through.  'Rubbish tucker' is also a childhood phrase that still pops into my mind.  I find that thinking in idioms saves me time when I am thinking quickly as so much is meaning is generally crammed into an idiom.
Rubbish tucker tells me that the food is edible but only just or that it is very poor quality food but that I won't be harmed by eating it.

I have seen reference to spearing prawns and this made me wonder about the difference between prawns and shrimp.  
Down here shrimp are tiny shrimpy little things and are used as fishbait.  
Prawns go from schoolies or School Prawns, which are about as thick as a pencil and two centimetres long, (I can't be bothered with these as the peeling is tedious but the flesh is probably the best to eat) up to King Prawns, which are about 200 grams or so.
I have only recently been introduced to Scampi which seem to be about 500 grams.
I would imagine that Scampi would be the only one big enough to hunt with a spear.  All prawns that I am aware of are netted or farmed.

.,,


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Sorry to be such a party pooper, guys, especially since I'm a seafood lover, longing for good recipes for my wedding, but... if we keep on heading that way, I'm 100% sure this thread will be dead really soon. No mod would allow us to introduce this red herring in here...


----------



## Mate

. said:


> I have seen reference to spearing prawns and this made me wonder about the difference between prawns and shrimp.
> Down here shrimp are tiny shrimpy little things and are used as fishbait.
> Prawns go from schoolies or School Prawns, which are about as thick as a pencil and two centimetres long, (I can't be bothered with these as the peeling is tedious but the flesh is probably the best to eat) up to King Prawns, which are about 200 grams or so.
> I have only recently been introduced to Scampi which seem to be about 500 grams.
> I would imagine that Scampi would be the only one big enough to hunt with a spear. All prawns that I am aware of are netted or farmed.
> 
> .,,


 
From http://www.ocean.udel.edu/mas/seafood/shrimp.html

_"The terms "prawn" and "scampi" are often used interchangeably with shrimp: "prawn" commonly refers to freshwater shrimp or large saltwater shrimp; "scampi" is often used by restauranteurs to describe shrimp cooked in butter and garlic. All shrimp are divided into three basic categories: cold-water or northern; warm-water, tropical, or southern; and freshwater. You may find all three categories in your local market..."_

_"...Shrimp are sold by count, which is expressed as a numerical range of shrimp per pound. A count of 41-50 means there are between 41 and 50 shrimp per pound. The smaller the count per pound the larger the shrimp. In the market, you may also see descriptive size names such as small, medium, large, or jumbo. Compare prices based on actual count per pound, not these size descriptions, for they may vary from store to store..."_

Regards - Mate


----------



## Kajjo

Prawns and shrimps are a real delicacy here at the German coastal region of the Northern Sea. I particularly like the small prawns, _(lat.: crangon crangon_, picture).

Certainly, insectae and crustaceae are related, but not _that _closely that we need to think about eating insects when really eating prawns. Anyway, even some insects might be good to eat if prepared well -- who knows?

Kajjo


----------



## french4beth

I agree, GEmatt! Good tucker! _Wicked_ good, if you're from Massachusetts!





GEmatt said:


> Heheh, one man's meat is another man's poison!
> The comparison between prawns and insects never even occurred to me...howzat for cultural conditioning? They're definitely considered "good tucker" over here. I think it's their larger brothers and sisters, lobsters and the like, that are considered more as delicacies, and are generally pricier, too, as has been mentioned. I agree!
> 
> Funny, in a way. Larvae and (real) insects are eaten in parts of Africa, too, so I wonder that they were so surprised. I've had insects dipped in chocolate (crunchy & good) and deep-fried (what _doesn't_ taste good after being deep-fat fried?


Growing up, I also enjoyed local 'steamers' (small clams), oysters, scallops, quahogs (large clams, not as big as a Geoduck), lobsters, blue crabs, etc. Yummy!


----------



## Victoria32

Chaska Ñawi said:


> This reminds me of the geoduck (pronounced gooey-duck), a giant clam on the Pacific coast.
> 
> It looks decidedly phallic, and apparently refined tastes around Vancouver and Victoria (this makes sense, given the monarch who bestowed her name on the city) dictated that women not go out on the beaches when the geoducks were waving at them from the tidal flats.  If you were a woman with a craving for geoducks, you sent out the men of the family.



They are a delicacy here in New Zealand as well, Chaska.. 

Vicky


----------



## maxiogee

Dublin Bay Prawns.

I rest my case.


----------



## sloopjc

. said:


> G'day culturer@s,
> I saw some young African men being taught how to cook in Australia.  These young men came from a very dry country with no access to the ocean.
> They were wandering around the supermarket and were most disgusted when they came to the seafood section and saw prawns.
> "They eat insects!?!?!" was the immediate reaction.
> 
> I have never considered this.  I know that prawns look somewhat like cockroaches or insect larvae.
> 
> The young men tried to eat cooked prawns but I think that most wound up in the bucket.  They seemed to have a deep inbuilt cultural aversion to a food that most Aussies consider to be a delicacy.
> 
> Are prawns and shellfish considered to be good tucker or rubbish in your neck o' the woods?



Living in the Mediterranean, I cannot image life without prawns and seafood in general. They are always available fresh, year-round. At Christmas, the the major supermarkets fill their freezer cabinets with boxes neatly packed with the biggest Tiger pawns, crayfish and lobsters you'll ever see all year. I live on the south coast of Spain in Andalucia, but I'm pretty sure we are no exception.


----------



## la reine victoria

Any shellfish - bring them on.  I love prawns, cockles, whelks, crabs, lobsters, winkles, clams, oysters, mussels, razor clams, fresh-water crayfish.

When I first heard of Aboriginals eating witchety grubs, I decided they resembled prawns.  However, I couldn't imagine myself eating a live witchety grub.  That "squidgy" feeling when it is chomped between the teeth.

I have eaten raw sea-urchin in Spain.  Yummy.

I was dining al fresco today, beside the sea, in beautiful, sunny weather.  I had home-made fish-cakes topped with a most delicious prawn, crab and dill sauce.

Heavenly!

LRV


----------



## .   1

la reine victoria said:


> When I first heard of Aboriginals eating witchety grubs, I decided they resembled prawns. However, I couldn't imagine myself eating a live witchety grub. That "squidgy" feeling when it is chomped between the teeth.


This surprises me.  Witchety Grubs are traditionally cooked in the embers before being eaten.  I would not be too keen on the taste or texture of raw prawns either.  cooked prawns are delicious to me but as the old saying goes, "Don't come the raw prawn with me" the truth is that cooked Witchety Grubs are delicious and taste nothing like chicken.

.,,


----------



## maxiogee

. said:


> This surprises me.  Witchety Grubs are traditionally cooked in the embers before being eaten.  I would not be too keen on the taste or texture of raw prawns either.  cooked prawns are delicious to me but as the old saying goes, "Don't come the raw prawn with me" the truth is that cooked Witchety Grubs are delicious and taste nothing like chicken.
> 
> .,,



I've heard someone saying recently that all 'strange' foods taste a little like chicken.
It seems to be the SI unit of taste.


----------



## danielfranco

danielfranco said:


> [...] crustaceans are *anthropods*.


 
They are WHAT?  

So sorry me so silly. I meant to say that they are "ARTHROPODS", you know? Like the insects?


----------



## Qcumber

. said:


> I saw some young African men being taught how to cook in Australia. These young men came from a very dry country with no access to the ocean. They were wandering around the supermarket and were most disgusted when they came to the seafood section and saw prawns. "They eat insects!?!?!" was the immediate reaction.


Are these real Africans, or just moronic characters invented by some sociologist for the sake of research?  
It is well-known that in desertic areas, Africans do eat roasted crickets.


----------



## .   1

Qcumber said:


> Are these real Africans, or just moronic characters invented by some sociologist for the sake of research?
> It is well-known that in desertic areas, Africans do eat roasted crickets.


What is apparently not so well known is that a lot of Africans are urbanised, collar and tie, the whole schmeel.

These young blokes were refugees from Somalia and had never experienced life outside of a UN refugee camp where they were surrounded by nothing but refugees from Somalia.  I know quite a few Aussies who consider prawns to be the marine equivalent of a cockroach and wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.

I tried to not couch the question in any type of judgemental manner and I try to avoid moronic sociologists and archetypes.

.,,


----------



## muselinazi

. said:


> What is apparently not so well known is that a lot of Africans are urbanised, collar and tie, the whole schmeel.
> 
> These young blokes were refugees from Somalia and had never experienced life outside of a UN refugee camp where they were surrounded by nothing but refugees from Somalia.
> 
> .,,



I watched the same documentary. They were Dinka from The Sudan.


----------



## .   1

muselinazi said:


> I watched the same documentary. They were Dinka from The Sudan.


Sorry about that.  I didn't watch all of the program and made a foolish assumption based on physical appearance.  Jeeze that can get a bloke into trouble quick smart.
I'll just wander off and give myself a good talking to about making assumptions.

See ya
.,,


----------



## Trina

. said:


> This surprises me.  Witchety Grubs are traditionally cooked in the embers before being eaten.  I would not be too keen on the taste or texture of raw prawns either. [...]


Actually, witchetty grubs _are_ traditionally eaten raw and live. Raw, they are slightly sweet in flavour and have a   liquidy centre. Cooked, the texture is firm and has a slight peanut taste (sort of like a peanutty prawn).
And which-etty I prefer?   Definitely  prawns!


----------



## .   1

'Twould appear that we are both not wrong.
Research supports your view that they are eaten raw and experience and research tell me that they are eaten cooked.
The taste will vary according to the type of Witchetty Grub and the method of cooking.

.,,


----------



## Outsider

Qcumber said:


> Are these real Africans, or just moronic characters invented by some sociologist for the sake of research?
> It is well-known that in desertic areas, Africans do eat roasted crickets.


Africa is not one homogeneous block. It has many different environments. These Africans must have come from the hinterland.

I found their disgust at our culinary customs pretty amusing. _De gustibus non disputandum est._


----------



## Qcumber

Outsider said:


> I found their disgust at our culinary customs pretty amusing. _De gustibus non disputandum est._


Indeed, read MICHENER's _Iberia_. There are amusing passages where he is rather disgusted by Spanish dishes French tourists enjoy a lot.
Yes, according to the other posts, these Africans were real persons, not imaginary characters.
Perhaps, some religious interdiction was also involved.
At a time, I accompanied small groups of US tourists in Paris. I had spotted a game butcher's with wild boar and deer carcasses hanging in the window. It was a bit off the way, but worth going there as there was a horse meat butcher's in the same neighbourhood. I never failed to take them there without warning. Their comments were very amusing. Back to London, I recommended them Rules in Soho, a posh English restaurant that serves game.


----------

